# Trivia 8/28



## luckytrim (Aug 28, 2018)

trivia 8/28
DID YOU KNOW...
Russia covers almost twice the area of Canada.

1. Name the two Boxing greats who were nicknamed “Sugar”  ...
2. What is a vuvuzela?
3. The Young Men's Christian Organization (YMCA) sued which  group or 
organization in 1979 for trademark infringement ?
4.  What Chevrolet  Model was named after a small World War II  frigate?
5.
Which US President was the only one to be inaugurated on board  the 
presidential plane Air Force One?
6. Which specialist doctor deals with diseases of the  kidneys?
  a. - Nephrologist
  b. - Gastroenterologists
  c. - Phlebotomist
  d. - Rheumatologists
7. Which 1990 Madonna hit made us say, "Strike a  Pose"?
8. Name That Disease ...
Inflammation of 3 membranes that cover the brain and spinal  cord...

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Queen Isabella of Spain financed The Voyage of Columbus to the  new world, 
but she and her husband, Ferdinand, also set off the  Inquisition, killing 
thousands of Jews and Muslims.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. Ray Leonard and Ray Robinson
2. A one-note horn
3. "The Village People" (FACTOID -  The YMCA ultimately  dropped the lawsuit 
when it saw its membership increasing after the song's  release.)
4. Corvette
5. Lyndon Johnson
6. - a
7. "Vogue"
8. Meningitis

TRUTH !!
Isabella I and her husband Ferdinand were the rulers of Spain  during the 
Inquisitions. They expelled and killed thousands of Jews and  Muslims. 
Isabella was a staunch Catholic who believed she was cleansing  her country. 
She was considered by most to have been an educated,  intelligent, and 
eloquent queen who loved her country and its people. But when  it came to 
religion she had no qualms with killing those who disagreed  with her.


----------

